# I'm thinkin about turbo



## LaN_VanG (Jan 28, 2004)

aniways i was thinking that since i want power i was going to turbo up my car. anyone got any suggestions???.....i have recently installed a injen short ram intake system.and i can feel the power increase but i haven't been able to run and dynos on it so anyways...ummm what turbo should i get???? i want one that will give me over 80+ hp but i gotta pay my college tuition anyways i jux want a turbo that's under 8.5 grand......


----------



## LaN_VanG (Jan 28, 2004)

LaN_VanG said:


> aniways i was thinking that since i want power i was going to turbo up my car. anyone got any suggestions???.....i have recently installed a injen short ram intake system.and i can feel the power increase but i haven't been able to run and dynos on it so anyways...ummm what turbo should i get???? i want one that will give me over 80+ hp but i gotta pay my college tuition anyways i jux want a turbo that's under 8.5 grand......


\
oops i forgot it's a 96 240


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

LaN_VanG said:


> aniways i was thinking that since i want power i was going to turbo up my car. anyone got any suggestions???.....i have recently installed a injen short ram intake system.and i can feel the power increase but i haven't been able to run and dynos on it so anyways...ummm what turbo should i get???? i want one that will give me over 80+ hp but i gotta pay my college tuition anyways i jux want a turbo that's under 8.5 grand......


Well first thing you wanna do is get your KA compression tested. You can look on the injen website to find how much hp and tq you gained. I think its something like 11 for both. You can get plenty of turbo kits for under 8 and half grand. Theres XS Engineering, F-Max, Greddy. If you look in the thread thinkin' about going KA-T(which happens to be my thread) you will find out more info. You could also go with an engine swap with that much. Like RB.  Hopefully that helped out some.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

madballa said:


> You can get plenty of turbo kits for under 8 and half grand. Theres XS Engineering, F-Max, Greddy.


what are yooooooouuuuuuuu smoking??

that seems like a little too much money


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

holy shit, you could build one hell of an engine for 8k.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> what are yooooooouuuuuuuu smoking??
> 
> that seems like a little too much money


Hey I was just saying that there are a ton of turbo kits for it and they are way under 8.5k. You could do a whole engine rebuild for all of that and more. I was just giving the kid some examples of the companies that do make a turbo kit.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

with that much money, why would you wanna waist your time with a KA, definitaly go with an Rb, fuck i wish i could get my hands on that much money....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ka rebuild : 3000
full turbo kit : 3000

does that seem anything like 8500 to you????


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> holy shit, you could build one hell of an engine for 8k.


I second that. With that kind of money to dump into the ka you can build a monster. Just make sure you get an LSD if you don't aready have one. You'll need it.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

f-max makes a killer turbo kit, jason at velocity resources usually does r5eally good on pricing for f-max, it uses a cast manifold, so that it wont crack, a t3t4 turbo, and alot of nice components.

Otherwise i would do a swap.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

If your planning on have your motor remain stock. Then a Greddy kit should do the trick. Plus it street legal. Can't be that!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what the hell is wrong with you? DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> what the hell is wrong with you? DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS.


March 12th. You called that old? Where does it stated in the RULES?????whats up your ASS! :dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if the thread hasnt been posted in in the past week, dont post in it. it's a dead thread.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> if the thread hasnt been posted in in the past week, dont post in it. it's a dead thread.


Yeah. That's one of those unwritten rules on NF. You can find out about it in that OT thread that was deleted yesterday my some stupid mod.

Lew


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Yeah. That's one of those unwritten rules on NF. You can find out about it in that OT thread that was deleted yesterday my some stupid mod.
> 
> Lew


I understand. This is a first in any forum I been in. 

Yesterday, Ive talked with another mod on this board. He stated that there was nothing wrong with posting in this thread. (Three week old thread.)
A mix of replies with MODS?????  

Sort of getting off topic. So, If you need to reply... please PM me!


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

sorry double post!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

MoonShine said:


> I understand. This is a first in any forum I been in.
> 
> Yesterday, Ive talked with another mod on this board. He stated that there was nothing wrong with posting in this thread. (Three week old thread.)
> A mix of replies with MODS?????
> ...


There is no such rule about reviving old posts. I was trying to be sarcastic, and obviously failed. I'm sorry about the confusion.

Lew


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Haha, funny to see gramps trying to go stealth! :thumbup:


----------

